# Unusual J. Ellwood Lee Gauze Jar!



## bottleboy311 (Dec 9, 2005)

This is so different to the regular J. Ellwood Lee Gauze Jar,  the Quart Jar in the Red Book #1469. It is rectangular and has two claps/closures one on each size of the jar. Clasps fit into hole 2 on each side that are in button shaped preturtions. Inside is a ground lip.   The lid which is curved on top read's: "J. Ellwood Lee Gauze Jar Pat'd Jan 10th 1893 Antiseptic Dressings Conshohocken, PA" It measures aprox 3" tall 4" long and 2 1/2" deep. It's a nice light to honey amber color. Just currios about this jar like I said I have never seen it in any books and this is the only one I have ever seen.

 Pics below


----------



## bottleboy311 (Dec 9, 2005)

PIC 2


----------



## bottleboy311 (Dec 9, 2005)

Pic 2


----------



## capsoda (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Lee, thats a nice gauze jar. Before gauze was individually packed in sterile wrappers they were packed in batch jars, 1qt  to 1ga in size,. They were taken from the  batch jars and put into gauze jars like yours for use in surgery.


----------



## bottleboy311 (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks Waren for the info on the jar. I have always like it. I also have a J. Ellwood Lee Gauze Jar Qt, which is in the Red Book, with original paper label and some product, (see attached pic). Sorry about the dust on the top. I don't let my clumsy housekeeper, and wife, dust my bottle,s and I havn't got around to it. I bought both of them because my first name is Lee. 

 I was told by someone once at a bottle show, that J. Ellwood Lee was sued over copyright design for this paticular rectangular jar. The closure does look a little like a Perfection Jar, #2330 Red Book. The Perfection patent, March 29, 1887, was almost 6 years before Lee's patent. Maybe that is why you don't see many of these rectangular J. Ellwood Lee Gauze Jars around? However, Illinois Glass Co. of Alton, Illinois, came out with "The New Perfection", which was a Lightning Style Jar, (date and period unknown). Does that mean Profection lost the law suit?  Does anyone out there know or have any info on a law by or agianist J. Ellwood, in reference to this particular rectangle Gauze Jar?


----------



## capsoda (Dec 11, 2005)

They must have lost because Ball and Mason also used that closure.


----------

